# Hercules 16/12 FW for windows XP w/SP2



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey does anyone use this setup? I can only record 1 stereo channel or 2 mono channels at at time. I am using the provided Cubase LE as well as my own CWPA 9.0. If someone can help me set it up properly that would be dandy. Cheers Lucius


----------

